# Bidding on Tree Care Job



## IPMofAK (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm bidding on a job for a large city to scout and provide pest control on 500 ornamental deciduous trees between 15 to 30 ft in a downtown area. The requirements are to provide pest scouting and organic treatments for pests. How do you write the bid for something like that?


----------



## Nickrosis (Mar 14, 2006)

Pretty straightforward, and thanks for explaining it succinctly.

You know the particular circumstances better than I do, so fill in the blanks, but something along these lines:

Pest Scouting: A total of __ pest scouting trips will be conducted at intervals no great than every __ weeks at a rate of __ per trip for a total of __ per season. The purpose of the trips will be to identify plant and pest problems early, provide a written diagnosis of noted plant health care threats, and offer treatment options as listed below.

Organic Treatments: For plant health, a __ (soil drench, soil injection, watering, spraying, etc, etc) will be conducted in the __ (spring/summer/fall - again, your particular environment - this is the time to offer a preventative treatment, etc). In conjunction with the pest scouting trips, organic treatments will be advised with a per application cost based on the nature of the plant problems identified. (If you have to provide a cost now, I would say: Up to three applications for insect or fungal problems will be performed for a total cost of ___. If fewer than three applications are necessary, a supplemental service at our discretion such as watering will be provided).

Something along those lines? It depends on the specs they give you for the quote. You want to be sure that you're not insuring the health of all the plants with getting a large enough fee that you can afford to do all the necessary treatments. If that's not required, then provide a per-application cost if that's permitted and prescribe those as necessary. For the scouting visits, you may want to draft a checklist to include with the specs when you send them (i.e. Insects. Check box below if noted: Leafminer, Bark beetles, Grubs, etc, etc).


----------



## Tree Frog (Mar 14, 2006)

Nickrosis said:


> Pretty straightforward, and thanks for explaining it succinctly.
> 
> You know the particular circumstances better than I do, so fill in the blanks, but something ...
> 
> Very impressive piece of advice.


----------



## IPMofAK (Mar 14, 2006)

Nickrosis, thank you. Great help. I actually cut and pasted. I sure appreciate it. 
One more question: pest barriers are mentioned on the proposal. My experience is with making sticky bands around the trunk with stickem for gypsy moth caterpillars back in the 80's, but I dont know how effective that was then much less now. I figured putting up 500 sticky bands and replacing them ever week or so when they get full of dirt leaves and (hopefully) bugs would be really labor intensive for something that wouldnt be that helpful. I figure a few delta traps for moth adults would be more likely to be (cost) effective?

Thanks


----------

